# newbie from East TN



## petree (Jul 9, 2008)

Greetings all, am from Caryville, TN. I got a GOSM last summer and have smoked a couple of butts and now looking to expand the goodness that comes out of the smoker


----------



## cbucher (Jul 9, 2008)

welcome and enjoy the wealth of info here


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 9, 2008)

Glad to have you with us at the SMF. By all means... expand.


----------



## meowey (Jul 9, 2008)

Welcome to SMF!  Enjoy the forums!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## earache_my_eye (Jul 9, 2008)

You've found the right place to expand your knowledge.

Welcome to the SMF!

L8r,
Eric


----------



## dennisdocb (Jul 9, 2008)

You've found the right place Welcome to SMF


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jul 9, 2008)

Greetings!
Goodness won't be the only thing expanding, trust me!! Try a fattie!!
Happy smokes!!


----------



## cman95 (Jul 10, 2008)

Welcome to SMF. This is THE place to be.


----------



## pitbull (Jul 10, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## gooose53 (Jul 10, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF!!


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 10, 2008)

Welcome tot he SMF, land of many GOSM owners, and other great smokers too!


----------

